# Complete CO2 Setup



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

Hey Everyone,

Looking for a good, COMPLETE, co2 setup. Everything from the bottle, dual-gague pressure solenoid w/ bubble counter, reactor, tubing, pH monitor, etc. I'm looking for the whole shebang.

Any good suggestions? If not a complete all-in-one kit, how about a run-down of all the parts necessary to setup a decent CO2 setup?

I have a 55 planted and am taking a look around to see what kind of setup would work well on my tank to promote plant growth (obviously).

Thanks!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Flourish Excel


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

For your CO2 bottle, try your local welding shop or fire supression location. CO2 bottles are expensive to ship and cannot be shipped with CO2 in them. As for your all in one regulator/needle valve/bubble counter there are 2 main brands (there are others but these are the mainstay).

Milwaukee

JBJ

Azoo is now gaining a foothold.

Its 6 in one hand 1/2 a dozen in the other.

Depending on who you talk to they are all great and all have problems. I think people are leaning towards azoo and Milwaukee now. I own a JBJ and love it.

PH controlers aren't necessary IMO and IME. An $8.00 timer to turn it on and off with the lights does most of us just fine.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

with good lighting 3.5 wpg of PC you dont need Co2. got seachems website and follow their dosing chart. worked wonders for my 65g planted. and I dont have Co2.

http://seachem.com/products/planted.html

bottom left. dosing chart.


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

Don't have 3.5 wpg. I have about 2.3wpg (2x65 coralife CF).


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

northfacehiker said:


> Don't have 3.5 wpg. I have about 2.3wpg (2x65 coralife CF).


sry typo. I meant 2.5 of PC. which you are pretty close to.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You could get by without CO2 if you used Flourish excel but I wouldn't do it. Thats right on the CO2 threshold and could lead to algae in the beginning until the tank matures.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

I tried all the industrial gas places in my town and only found one that would sell a 20lbs or less co2 tank, for private use. I got ripped off by them too. I found out shortly after I bought the 5lbs tank, that I could buy a 20lbs tank from the hydroponic shop for almost half the price:-x .

I bought the Milwaukee regulator, solenoid, bubble-counter and needle-valve set-up off e-bay and it works. I use the DIY gravel vacuum reactor.


----------



## azn1stknightsou (Aug 25, 2005)

Not meaning to thread jack, but how much did you guys pay for your 5lb tanks? Refills?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

My tank was $60.00 filled. Costs me ~$13.00 to get it refilled (2-3 times a year).


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm embarrassed to say it, but $120 for the tank, plus $30 for the fill/ refill. This was the only place I could find it though. I even tried bar supply stores and they got theirs from the same place, so they were marked up a bit more. A week or two later, I found out the hydroponics shop sold 20lbs for $85, filled and I think it was $15 or $20 for an exchange.

There is a bit of a difference though. I own a brand new tank, with the papers for it. The hydroponics shop works like a BBQ propane tank exchange, you don't actually have one of your own.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I just noticed you are in Canada. I know CO2 equpiment is expensive there so I couldn't even begin to tell you if you got ripped off.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Well, Big Als is my LFS and the only regulator they sell is $200, $100 for the solenoid and $65 for the needle valve. I bought the milwaukee set-up off e-bay for about $110 with shipping from the US(GA, I think).


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

Simpte said:


> You could get by without CO2 if you used Flourish excel but I wouldn't do it. Thats right on the CO2 threshold and could lead to algae in the beginning until the tank matures.



So I think I understand you, but I want to make sure:

I'm right on the threshold of needing CO2 and could possibly get away without it by using Excel, but you don't recommend it? I'm going a step further and assuming that you think I should get the full CO2 setup?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I would buy a 4 liter bottle of excel from Big Al's and use that while I bargin shop for Co2 equipment. This will give you time to find good deals on the equipment you need. But yes you are right on the threshold.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

For an inexpensive option, you could try one of these. I use both (in different tanks) and they work great.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=14711&N=2004+113779
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=8981&N=2004+113779


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

I visit another fish website and there is a girl on there that has around 4wpg over her 55g and she uses 2 of the Red Sea Turbo systems. Its like DIY but comes with the reactor the venturi pump for diffusion. Her tank looks great and plants grow nicely. She also doesn't have alot of algae, so this system works for her. I just hooked up one Red Sea thing on my 55g yesterday and will be adding another in couple weeks. Its too early to see results though. I can't afford pressurized, or I would use it. If you have enough money for pressurized, go for it. Its a alot less work IMO.


----------



## rcomeau (Apr 23, 2006)

It seems like aquacave has good prices. I haven't tried them.


----------



## spoungebobca (Oct 28, 2006)

northfacehiker I have been looking for a co2 sysyem as well. I found this web site. http://www.aquariumplants.com/CO2_Accessories_s/50.htm they even sell the co2 bottle. I hope this help you out.


----------

